
Show HN: real.ink – One 14$ subscription to get any magazine delivered - maged
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getreal.ink&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getreal.ink&#x2F;</a><p>Pre-launch landing page for the project. Would love feedback for the page and idea!
======
brennebeck
I like the idea a lot. However, I’m guessing you don’t support international
orders/delivery? (I.e. Asia, not EU or US)

